# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGQ_2_00SD - LG LGE615 and LGE400R added.

## mohamed73

New version - LGQ_2_00SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added full support for LG LGE615 and LGE400R
 - changed protection options for compatibility with some antivirus softwares

----------

